# Ada?!?!



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

Whats this ADA stuff... I was in a new LFS and saw and ADA all glass rimless tank and i was like... that is F'n sweet so i looked for pricing and found out its like a cult style of aquarium... There are ADA competitions?

Whats going on here? what is ADA?










looks like i might have to get one of thise tanks... and transfer all the stuff from the 10 gal over...

-me


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

aqua design amano, if i'm not mistaken. it's a style of planted tank popularized by aquarist takashi amano. amano-style tanks are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

What trashion said. ADA is basically a style/company of aquarium, usually associated with freshwat planted tanks. I've also seen some AMAZING reef tanks made with the ADA tanks.
Here's a little glimpse at what this Japanese look goes for...


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

predator said:


> Whats this ADA stuff... I was in a new LFS and saw and ADA all glass rimless tank and i was like... that is F'n sweet so i looked for pricing and found out its like a cult style of aquarium... There are ADA competitions?
> 
> Whats going on here? what is ADA?
> 
> ...



Yeah, ADA is Aqua Design Amano based on the aquascaping principles of Takashi Amano.

And there are aquascaping contests for mostly planted tanks: http://www.aquatic-gardeners.org
Here is an ADA gallery: http://www.aquaristics.com/ada-gallery.php

And there is an online store (well more than one, but this is the more popular one): http://www.adgshop.com/.

They have a whole line of aquascaping tools, substrates for planted tanks, and additives. I use the substrate, as its probably the best one I've used in all my planted tanks. I'm hooked now. 

Their tanks are really awesome and I'd love to have one, but I just don't have the money atm.


----------

